# montar una parada



## chicotta

Hola!
Qué significa "montar una parada" en sentido literal y metafórico? 
El contexto es el de darles una paliza a unos yonquis que tienen deudas con un camello. Podríais también sugerirme una traducción adecuada en italiano?

Gracias


----------



## honeyheart

No conozco la expresión, seguro se usa solamente en España.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

En sentido metafórico "hacer una escenita", tal vez.

____________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## maxpower76

No la he oido nunca. Pero tampoco me muevo en esos hambientes


----------



## gatogab

maxpower76 said:


> No la he oido nunca. Pero tampoco me muevo en esos *ambientes*


 
Si, es verdad. Se trata de una terminología bastante '_técnica y específica'._
Pero uno que que se mette en lios de deudas con "lo spacciatore" sale siempre machucado.
*Gliele danno di santa ragione.*
*Gli piantano un cassotto della malora.*
*Gli fanno vedere i sorci verdi.*


----------



## Neuromante

En España no se usa, seguro que se usa solamente en Sudamérica.


Je je je.


----------



## gatogab

Se debe usar en todo el mundo de habla castellana, pero solo en ciertos ambientes, aquellos de la adicción a las drogas.
Y lo peor es que es un decir que cambia de región a región.
¿O no?
MHO.


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> En España no se usa, seguro que se usa solamente en Sudamérica.
> 
> 
> Je je je.


  

Yo dije que debía ser una expresión usada en España porque, como ya comenté, acá no se conoce, y porque, según tengo entendido, los términos "yonqui" y "camello" se emplean en España.  Ni siquiera se me ocurrió que pudiera ser una terminología privativa del submundo de las drogas, sino que, basándome en el contexto provisto por chicotta, imaginé que sería una frase de uso habitual que significaba algo así como "tender una emboscada" o "atacar en grupo" a alguien.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Sería interesante conocer la frase entera, ya que parece que no es una frase hecha de ningún sitio. Como dice Honeyheart "yonqui" y "camello" son españolas, así que me imagino que el texto será de aquí. No es que me mueva por esos ambientes, pero sí conozco algo de jerga, digamos, de ambientes no muy recomendables, y esta no me suena para nada.

Por eso, ver un trozo del texto ayudaría.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chicotta

Se trata de un trozo de una película:
- Qué quieres? que les demos una paliza este y yo?
- Qué va! Tronco, estos, aunque les metas una estiva no tendrían pa' pagarte [...] Es el mejor sitio pa' ponerse, la policía no molesta, saben quienes son y prefieren tenerles controlados. así que *montar una parada* es lo mejor que podemos hacer.


Puesto que dice que montar una parada es lo mejor que se pueda hacer, yo creo que lo de la "_scenata_" aquì no funciona... Pero así no logro entender lo que quiere decir


----------



## chicotta

También he visto buscando en google que montar una parada se utiliza para montar puestos en mercados o ferias. Pero no logro sacarle el significado connotativo que puede tener en este contexto...


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

La verdad es que yo tampoco. De lo que saco del contexto, es que finalmente no van a pegar a los yonquis porque no merece la pena. Se me ocurre, y estoy especulando, que lo que quiere decir es "hacer una parada", si es que iban a algún sitio, y meterse un pico posiblemente (porque dice lo de "mejor sitio para _ponerse_").

ME EDITO después de ver tu último post. Puede ser que lo mejor que pueden hacer es ponerse a vender en ese lugar, que es donde los yonis van a drogarse.

Pero como te dije, estoy especulando.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## maxpower76

chicotta said:


> Se trata de un trozo de una película:
> - Qué quieres? que les demos una paliza este y yo?
> - Qué va! Tronco, estos, aunque les metas una estiva no tendrían pa' pagarte [...] Es el mejor sitio pa' ponerse, la policía no molesta, saben quienes son y prefieren tenerles controlados. así que *montar una parada* es lo mejor que podemos hacer.
> 
> 
> Puesto que dice que montar una parada es lo mejor que se pueda hacer, yo creo que lo de la "_scenata_" aquì no funciona... Pero así no logro entender lo que quiere decir



A ver, quizá con si sigues un poco más alante en la historia puedas tener más información sobre qué quieren decir. En mi opinión, bien podría ser el puesto o tenderete. Ya que no van a conseguir el dinero de los yonquis dándoles una paliza, montan este puesto y así sacan el dinero que neceistan, supongo que para pagar una deuda o algo así, ¿no?


----------



## chicotta

maxpower76 said:


> A ver, quizá con si sigues un poco más alante en la historia puedas tener más información sobre qué quieren decir. En mi opinión, bien podría ser el puesto o tenderete. Ya que no van a conseguir el dinero de los yonquis dándoles una paliza, montan este puesto y así sacan el dinero que neceistan, supongo que para pagar una deuda o algo así, ¿no?




No, no es eso. el texto sigue asì:
-Hay que echarles de ahí, o qué?
-No, que los yonquis ya están fuera. Yo lo que necesito son dos tíos que conozcan la movida y que quieran ganar dinero. 

Y después les da unas consolas para venderlas de manera ilegal (pulirlas).
Eso es un poco más de ayuda?


----------



## maxpower76

No sé, yo todo lo que encuentro en google habla de el puesto en un mercadillo. Dónde se desarrolla la historia, porque parece que esa expresión refiriéndose a un puesto de mercadillo se utiliza por Barcelona.


----------

